# Utah Avalanche Center Fundraiser.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it seems that it's that time of year again. The UAC fundraiser is coming up. Utards should definitely support this. Especially if you enjoy, slackcountry, bakccountry riding, and avalanche control that let's you get to the resorts. These are generally the go to guys for the winter road maintenance teams so their efforts help us all. I'd appreciate help from members in letting me know when these fundraisers are happening for avalanche centers in your area. I'll post them up and sticky them until the date passes. I'll have Colorado covered, but for other regions and countries let me know. 



> Black Diamond 17th Annual Fundraiser for the Utah Avalanche Center
> Start: 09/16/2010 - 6:00pm
> End: 09/16/2010 - 10:00pm
> Location:
> ...


----------

